# Jackie Chan inspired fight scene



## NarrowStreetFilms (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello everyone. Here is our newest fight scene, inspired by old Jackie Chan films. Also, our last video with Matt for a while.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBqDpzscAJI&feature=g-u-u&context=G286c06bFUAAAAAAABAA

Enjoy!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Cute.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice

If I may ask, which Jackie Chan fight scene


----------



## NarrowStreetFilms (Apr 3, 2012)

Xue Sheng, sorry for such a long delay. Terry, the shorter of the two in the video, is a huge Jackie Chan fan. To the best of my knowledge, he's seen most of his films. As to which one he based this fight on, I couldn't really tell you. He's more inspired by the way that Chan moves and projects himself on screen.

Once we get some technical issues fixed, we will be having a parody of the Sherlock Holmes boxing scene. I'll let you all know when that is finished. In the mean time, we've posted a new short video: 



. It's basically a lighthearted, what not to do series for martial artist.


----------

